# Taking Homebrew On A Plane In Luggage?



## slash22000 (12/11/12)

G'day all,

So I am travelling interstate soon and I was thinking of drawing a big bottle of beer from my kegs to take with me to share with my brother. Maybe 2 - 3 litres or something?

Now this may be a stupid question, but ... if I take carbonated brew on a plane, will it explode during the flight? Pressure change etc? I'm talking in the checked luggage here (I don't think they'd let me take bottles of beer in carry on bags). It would be consumed within 48 - 72 hours so I'm not concerned about oxidisation or long term storage, just getting it on/off the plane.

Assuming it won't explode, would I need a glass bottle or could I just use a plastic PET bottle or something? (Again long term storage is not an issue)

Physicist, I am not.  

Cheers guys.


----------



## tricache (12/11/12)

I _don't _think so just going on the fact that I have not had a PET coke bottle explode on me...but I love to be corrected


----------



## Ol'Wobbly (12/11/12)

Quote lifted from the Qantas website regarding "dangerous goods"; specifically alcohol:


Alcoholic beverages, when in retail packagings, containing more than 24% but not more than 70% alcohol by volume, in receptacles not exceeding 5L, with a total net quantity per person of 5L. Yes Yes Yes

The "Yes Yes Yes" refers to the fact that such goods are allowed to be on one's person, as carry-on luggage or as checkin luggage.

I don't think you'd have a problem.


----------



## dkaos (12/11/12)

Hate to be a killjoy, but it says retail packaging? Home brew wouldn't look like that.


----------



## aaronpetersen (12/11/12)

I have taken glass bottles of homebrew in my checked-in luggage several times without problems. I haven't tried PET bottles though so can't help you there.
With respect to Ol' Wobblys' post, you can't take more than 100ml liquid in your carry-on luggage so I wouldn't try taking 5L of homebrew on board.


----------



## tallie (12/11/12)

Some discussion here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=49074

People bring bottled beer back in their checked luggage all the time - as long as it's softly packed, it should be fine.

For domestic though, I'd take it in your hand luggage. I've taken up to two growlers and even 5L mini-kegs on numerous flights now, on both Virgin & QANTAS. I've had some odd looks from security and they sometimes ask what's in the bigger containers, but it's always been fine. As Ol'Wobbly mentioned, the restriction is 5L total in any container up to 5L volume (it may be even more given that most beer is under 24%  ).

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## jaypes (12/11/12)

It will not explode during the flight - you have obviously been served some sort of carbonated beverage during the in-flight service - its the same thing but in a larger quantity

I would check the airline you are travelling with just to confirm

Worst case scenario you will have to chug 2L of homebrew before you board

Happy Flight


----------



## tallie (12/11/12)

Clints Gadgets said:


> Hate to be a killjoy, but it says retail packaging? Home brew wouldn't look like that.


I've never been asked to take the bottles/growlers/kegs out of my bag, so I don't think they're too concerned with the retail packaging. I think the issue with alcohol is more to do with the carrying of flammable liquids, hence the 70% cutoff.



AaronP said:


> I have taken glass bottles of homebrew in my checked-in luggage several times without problems. I haven't tried PET bottles though so can't help you there.
> With respect to Ol' Wobblys' post, you can't take more than 100ml liquid in your carry-on luggage so I wouldn't try taking 5L of homebrew on board.



The 100ml thing is for international flights, not domestic.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## labels (12/11/12)

I took four bottles to the USA in 2011, not carry on luggage. Sailed through Qantas, sailed through Aussie customs, sailed through LA customs (that was bloody big surprise) and then travelled on to New York with it then down to Maryland by bus and finally by car to Pennsylvania and whacked into a home brew competition there where I got absolutely nowhere.

Steve


----------



## The_Duck (12/11/12)

I'd also consider using a carbonator cap from CB or Keg King.

Pour your favourite brew into a PET bottle and screw on the carbo cap. Hit it with a blast from your gas connector and it should stay well carbed for the journey.

KK has them for about $15. Also good for going to parties with a few different samples and the equivalent of almost a 6pack.


Duck


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/11/12)

I used to work FIFO in a construction job a few years back and one time packed a medium sized suitcase FULL of homebrew. They were all in P.E.T. bottles and it was fine. I was travelling with a mate and they split the weight between us, so I didn't even pay any excess.

On the other hand, I had a mate who put two full glass stubbies in his carry on luggage and one or both broke when he put the bag up in the luggage compartment. Beer leaked out of his bag and was dripping down during the flight, he was not a very popular person on that flight, but it makes him a champion in my eyes, so go for it, you can't lose.


----------

